# Fitting size



## Grit66 (Jul 6, 2015)

Looking at a 20gal 1.8hp compressor. Says fitting size is 1/4"
Does that mean I have to use a 1/4" hose or can I use a 3/8" hose
With 1/4 fittings. Does 3/8 give more air for the tools
Tks for the help


----------



## pianowow (Jul 7, 2015)

I have a very similar question.

I am looking to buy a smaller air compressor to fit my existing tools. All my hoses and tools use a 1/2" fitting. Can I buy an air compressor that uses say 3/8" hose and replace the main fitting on the compressor itself to accept my 1/2" equipment?


----------



## GregOH (Jun 8, 2015)

1/4" is the thread size. The fittings on my small compressor are 1/4" thread and I believe it's pretty much the size commonly used on shop compressors.

To give you a better idea, look at the fittings on this page...
Brass Industrial/Milton Quick Coupler Set 5 Pc

I'm currently using this hose on mine... 




 I don't really care for it, I'd rather use rubber hose but I can't complain because it was free and will work for now for just about anything I want to do. I think the 1/2" size fittings are for use with big air tools such as a 1" drive impact.


----------



## pianowow (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Greg, thanks for the reply.

I'm still confused. I'm looking at this link: Compressed Air Fitting

I measured the inside of the female fitting of my equipment to be about 1/2". Based on that link I have 1/4" NPT size?

One of the tools I have is an impact wrench. The old compressor I'm trying to replace is a big 60 gallon thing, 6.5 HP. But it requires 220, and I only have 110 now. So a smaller air compressor that uses standard power.

I'm hoping something like this will work. But how can I know for sure if my existing tools will fit it?


----------



## GregOH (Jun 8, 2015)

Not sure if you have an industrial fastener supplier near you like like Fastenal but if so, you could remove the nipple from one of your air tools and take it along with you, and they would tell you exactly what you have and need. You could also most likely take the nipple to a Rural King, Tractor Supply, or Harbor Freight and match it up with a coupler and other threaded fittings.


----------



## LansCompany (Apr 3, 2015)

Just to add to GregOH, Ace Hardware is also very helpful in matching fittings..


----------



## pianowow (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks!

I should mention what actually happened. It turns out my tools and hoses had pretty standard fittings because the replacement I bought (Husky 33 gal. Quiet Portable Electric Air Compressor-C331H - The Home Depot) worked perfectly with all my existing tools.

I just brought in my smallest tool to check the size. Home Depot was very helpful also. Happy with how that turned out.


----------

